# Sexual Market Value (SMV) For Men: What Women Look For In a Man That Makes Their Pussy Wet(Hookups)



## King Solomon (Jan 3, 2022)

​
This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.



Factors: These are the most important factors when it comes to women selecting a short term partner or a one night stand. Again these traits can carry over into long term partners but we’re mostly attempting to cover the main factors and traits within these factors that women look for in a sexual partner. I will rank each Factor and potential traits within the factors in order of most important for increasing a man’s SMV. This is for USA SMV but I would include some exceptions as examples that include other countries.


*I.) LOOKS*: In contrary to what we’ve been fed by our parents, Disney, Oprah, Dr. Phil, mainstream media, most social media or blue pill thinking it’s actually looks that are the most important factor. Just being yourself, being nice, being a gentleman, or a simp has the opposite affect on women and it repels them away. Overall looks are the most important factor and on a scale of 100 within this society in our present time looks *are 75% or greater for a Man’s SMV*. Below are the most important traits rated from most important to least important.

* A.) FACE*: Your facial aesthetics are your money maker. This is how you can get the halo affect even as a man. There are six major categories of your face that are included in your overall score which includes upper (eyes/forehead), mid face (nose/cheek bones), lower face (chin/jawline), Skin (soft, collagen levels, pore quantity and size, smooth, clear, color) Symmetry, and Phenotype or race). If any one of these are in poor condition then your entire face could be ranked low especially if you have terrible eyes, skin or jawline. If I had to rank these quality’s within your face I would say eyes, Jawline, then skin are the three most important in that order. A perfect 10/10 in each aspect of your face would make your face a perfect 10/10 but if one top aspect is a 1/10 while the rest are near perfect then that can downgrade your overall facial aesthetics to below a 5/10. Now if you’re a 8/10 in everything but average in one major category then you can still be a 6-7 out of 10. Now what makes a face a 10/10 or very attractive? I won’t go into too much detail as I’m sure you’ve seen the hundreds of black pill videos that have gone into depth on this. In general you would like a symmetrical face with all the correct ratios or as close as possible, have hunter eyes that are thin and pointed downward toward your nose slightly and the color that’s most attractive is green, light blue and hazel (depends on your skin tone as well). Strong jawline with a 110 degree to 125 degree angle, Hollywood teeth, straight small nose, hollow cheeks, youthful clear skin with a tan appearance does best in America. A drastic improvement in any of the top facial attributes can drastically improve your overall looks rating by about 1-2 points and if you max out all facial attributes a potential 3-5 point increase is possible (depending on how low your total looks rating already is. The perfect example of this is Ranaldo. The dude has great height, frame, hair and muscularity. However his face dropped him all the way down to a 5 in the looks department. However, he made drastic improvements from his teeth to his nose to his eyes and his skin. I believe he went from a 5 to a 8.5 in several years. I don’t know the cost of all his surgeries/skin care but I would assume more than 100k but less than a quarter of a million dollars.

Overall, if your face is under a 5/10 then it’s pretty much over for you in this day and age. The exception is if your phenotype is white and you geomax to Asia then you may be able to pull chicks at a decent success rate. The white phenotype is the preferred race for all races of female except for black females. If your face is a 5-7 then you can get some action but it will be somewhat difficult unless you have other factor that make up for you facial aesthetics. Now an exception to this is if you move to a location within America that’s full of ugly dudes. If you’re a 7 in San Diego California then move out to bumble fuck Louisiana then you could all of a sudden be considered a 8+ in this area. If you have a face rated 8+ then picking up chicks will be easy (especially if you’re above average in every other category). If you hit the 8+ range or top 1% of men then women will either approach you or make it very easy or obvious they’re attracted to you. This includes calling you cute, handsome, being near you, smiling at you, giving you I want to fuck you face (you should know what this looks like), etc. Face=45% of Looks ranking

* B.) HEIGHT*: 25% of Looks ranking. Now height has a positive correlation with male SMV and the taller you’re the higher your SMV. However, once you pass a certain height it will have a negative affect on your rating. On average in the west that height mark is anything after 6’4” you will start losing points. Now this could be different based on state or country but on average in the US 6’4” is about the peak and I’ve read many studies that have concluded 6’2” to be the perfect height or ideal height in America. Now if you’re below 5’5” it’s essentially over for you no matter where you go in America. You will get no play at all unless you status max. If you have a 10 face but you’re 5’4” you will have a low rated SMV of 0 or near 0. If you’re 5’5-5’8” Then you can enter the field but this is where your face comes into play and you will have to have at least be an 8+ face for most women to consider you at this height. If you’re 5’9”-5’11” then if you’re a 7-8 in the face then you can enter the field of play but if you’re below a 7 at that height then it will be very difficult and yes exceptions happen but I’m talking about averages. Now if you’re 6 ft plus then you can be as low as a 6 in the face and still get play. If you’re 6 ft and you have below a 6 face then it’s still possible to get play but it will be fairly difficult (unless you have other categories maxed out).

* C.) HAIR*: 15% of Looks Rating. Overall your hair is important because it demonstrates health, youth, and it’s just aesthetically appealing for a man to have thick youthful, strong and high quality and quantity of hair. Hair cuts can slightly improve the appeal as well but if you have little hair or bad hair then haircuts won’t help too much. The more worse your reciting hairline is the lower your SMV. It gets to a point where it’s better to shave your head than it is to keep messing around with your reciting hair line. Color for men has some importance as well. Brown was rated as most attractive followed by black. Blonde and red were rated low on the attraction scale for male SMV. Hair can be a killer against your total SMV. If you’re above average in 6ft and a 6 in the face but have a head of hair that’s reciting, thin and just a bad hair cut as well then your total SMV may be near 0 even though you meet the minimum levels for the other two factors. Bald will lower your probability but bald men have a niche of women that do like bald men but it’s very small. That’s still better than no women that prefer men with reciting hairlines or poor hair quality/quantity). Overall if you have a looks rating of 5 but if you go from bald to just perfect hair quality, quantity, thickness and style I believe 1-1.5 point increase in your overall looks is possible)

* D.) FRAME: *10% of total looks rating. Now your frame size is dependent on your height. The taller you’re the larger your frame will need to be. Your frame includes mainly your waist, and shoulder circumference. You want the Golden ratio of 1.618 for a shoulder to waist ratio. For example if you have a 27 inch waist then you’ll want a 44” shoulder circumference or if you have a 34” waist then you’ll want a 55 inch shoulder circumference to hit that perfect ratio. Ideally your waist should be 45-47% of your height. For example, if you’re 5’5” then a 29.9 inch waist is ideal. If you’re 6ft then a 33.1 inch waist is most ideal. Again, like all other factors you could be kicked down to extremely low SMV or 0 if you’re lacking severely in any factor and this is one of those areas. If you’re again 6 ft and have a 7+ face with a full head of hair but if you have a completely trash frame like a ratio of below 1 ( 40 inch waist and 40 inch shoulders as an example). Essentially you would look like an obese but puny weak dude).

* E.) MUSCULARITY: *Now this is the one area where you can be severely lacking but still land a chick if you’re a 7+ in all other looks attributes. Muscularity is very similar to frame but in general you can’t change your hips length or your shoulder width which plays the most important role in your frame. However, you can increase your size of your shoulders, decrease your waist size, increase your chest, arms, neck, etc. Being bigger does help to an extent but there are negative returns after becoming too big. What’s more important is having great ratios between your different muscle groups and having great aesthetics which comes down to having a low body fat percentage (normally 10% or lower) and correctly training each muscle group to get the most bang for your buck.

Below some ratios and size dimensions to take note of when looking for the perfect shape:

*Flexed arm*: 2.5x larger than non-dominant wrist

*Flexed calves*: Same size as flexed arms

*Shoulders*: 1.618x larger than waist (the previously-explained Golden Ratio)

*Chest*: 6.5x larger than non-dominant wrist

*Upper leg*: 1.75x larger than knee


*Arm*: 252% wrist
*Calf*: 192% ankle
*Neck*: 78% head
*Chest*: 148% pelvis
*Waist*: 86% pelvis
*Thigh*: 175% knee
*Waist*: 45-47% height
*Shoulders*: 1.618x waist
*Arms*: Same size as neck
*Chest*: 10-12” larger than waist



Height​Waist​Shoulders​Arms​Chest​5’5”​29.9”​48.38”​14-19”​40.9”​5’6”​30.4”​49.1”​14-19”​41.4”​5’7”​30.8”​49.9”​14-19”​41.8”​5’8”​31.3”​50.6”​14-19”​42.3”​5’9”​31.7”​51.4”​14-19”​42.7”​5’10”​32.2”​52.1”​14-19”​43.”​5’11”​32.7”​52.8”​14-19”​43.7”​6’0”​33.1”​53.6”​14-19”​44.1”​6’1”​33.6”​54.3”​14-19”​44.6”​6’2”​34”​55.1”​14-19”​45”​6’3”​34.5”​55.8”​14-19”​45.5​


Note: A typical male neck is 14-19 inches with 15 inches being average.In general if you don’t lift but you keep a lean body you should be ok if you have a large frame (unless your body is naturally just puny). If you max out this area to the perfect ideal ratios and say your overall SMV in the looks department is a 5 then I believe maxing out this area could increase you by at most 1 full point

If you’re looking to looksmax and don’t know where to begin I would start with the factor that’s the most important factor and the most important traits of that factor and start with that first. That will have the biggest impact in improving your overall rating and may vastly increase your confidence. If you don’t know what that is I would suggest going to the ratings section on here or on reddit or hire a professional ratings guru to give you a rating and tell you your top ten biggest flaws. Once you know your 10 biggest flaws then start with the most important. See what your options are naturally and try that first and if you’ve spent multiple years or hundreds of hours or attempts with little to no improvement naturally then go for the unnatural method if there is one.

Here’s Some of my top (Either I use them or I’ve heard of them) natural Methods for improving each factor and trait within each factor:

A.) *FACE*:
1.) Eyes: eyelid pulling, icewater bucket(hunter eyes), raw vegan diet to change eye color, castor oil for darkening eye lashes and eye exercises for having that downward tilt towards your nose.
2.) Nose: nose exercises, nose pressing
3.) Maxilla/cheek bones: facial exercises, checkbone pulling, mewing
4.) Jawline: Mewing, chewing gum, jawsersize, chewing hard food, bone smashing
5.) Skin: derma rolling, collagen increase frequency, white tea, collagen boosting diet, collagen boosting skin care (manuka honey cold pressed extra virgin oils like avocado, aragon and carrot seed oil
6.) Height: I don’t really have anything natural for this. Your only option if you’ve gone through puberty is surgery or just height fraud with shoes/soles.
7.) Hair:
a.) Microneedling (1-3 mm) every other week to once a month depending on the size you use
b.) Rosemary
c.) castrol oil mixed with coconut oil
d.) Fermented white rice water rinse (20 minutes)

B.) FRAME/MUSCULARITY:

Vaccums to decrease waist
Get down to 10% body fat or lower with diet, weight lifting and HIT.
Weight lifting:
Nuclei overload: Training every single day with full body workouts (protein synthesis is complete after 12-24 hours. Allows you to increase your total weekly volume and time under tension per week and per month which gives you a compound effect for growing faster. The number of sets per muscle group varies per person. Start with just one set a day and each week gradually increase by one set until you start having negative returns. It may be 3 sets or 4 sets for you. Once you hit that max dial it back to the perfect number of sets per day.
Progressive Overload: increase the total weight and or reps for each exercise every day
Rep ranges: 6-12 reps for muscle mass and 13+ for more vascularity. More than 13 reps can build some size just not as much as the 6-12 rep range. I typically do 3 sets a day of 6-12 reps and then 1 set of 13+ reps. Normally abs and neck require much more than 6-12 reps for growth.
Focus on exploding up for the concentric portion of the exercise (no cheating) and then going down in a controlled fashion 4-5 seconds and complete a isometric hold for 3-4 seconds at a different angle for each set. I use two different angles to rest on generally for each exercise
Mind to muscle connection: Focus on just that one muscle you’re attempting to workout and envision it growing like a mountain or inflating like a basketball (whatever works for you). Actually feel it working and see it growing.
Muscle growth frequency’s
Massage
Consuming 250 cal per day over your energy expenditure (for newbies) This will slowly go down every year as you grow closer to your peak size
Cold showers
Grounding/earthing: bare feet on the ground/soil helps with not only muscle growth but many other things for humans including healing disease, etc.




*II.) STATUS: * Many confuse money with status. When men are in the blue or purple pill area they still believe money has a major effect on attracting women. In reality it has next to zero ability to attract women. Having money doesn’t get her pussy wet but there is a very small niche of gold diggers that ONLY care about money just to use and abuse wealthy men. This is such a small percentage I really don’t see it having statistical significance to consider it. Overall status shows you have power, you’re popular, and potentially live an exciting life. Now just like wealthy men can be used for their resources, men with great status can be used for their status. Women may just be using a man to leach off his popularity and gain followers or more attention for herself. Status is by far the best way to attract women above your level in the looks department. For the most part status can make a woman’s pussy wet but she could just want to use her to boost her following. Status effect on a man’s overall *SMV: 15%*

Here’s how I see status and how it relates to a man’s overall SMV:

If you’re a 5 in the looks department (this usually means in our society in the US it’s over or damn near over), a 10 in the status rating can boost you to a 8+ overall SMV rating. Now again, she may just be using you for your following or be really sexually attracted to you that much but the power/fame gets her wet for you.
If you’re a 7 in the looks department but have 10 status then your SMV will be roughly a 9.
If you’re a 8+ in the looks with a 10 status then you will have a 10 SMV.
If you’re below a 5 in the looks department then no level of status can help you. Danny Davido isn’t banging top shelf women.
Status Ratings:
10 status: A list celebrity(actor, singer, Major CEO), all pro athlete in one of the major 5 sports (fighting, boxing, football, baseball, basketball), 10+ million followers on combined social media
9 status: B list celeb, average all pro athlete in top 5 major sports, 1 mil-10mil social media following
8 status: C list celeb, bench player pro athlete in top major sports, 500k-1 mil subs social media following
7 status: D list celeb or retired, Practice squad level pro athlete, 100-499k subs
6 status: non celeb, college athlete, 10k-99k total subs
5 status: non celeb, non athlete at any level, 1k-9k subs
4 status and below: Normie/doesn’t give a fuck about status
Essentially 99.9% of the population is a 6 or below The major benefits of status really doesn’t come into affect unless you’re at least a 8. If you have a 10 status but just an average looking dude you can still reap a ton of benefits from having elite status. To be honest you can get to a 9 status in less than a year with just social media. Sustaining that level of status is much more difficult than initially attaining it. Hitting that 10 status level with social media is essentially less than 1,000 people maybe less than 500 people. That level will still take about 5+ years to hit. Having a 10 status is nearly like being a 10 in the looks but only if you’re average and above in the looks department. Women will beg you to fuck them at this point.





You can still have a 10 SMV if your looks are a 10. However if your looks are a 5 then if you max out your status with a 10 rating then your total SMV can boost up to an 8+. Again, if you’re an 8+ then status is really unnecessary but makes it even easier to attract females and status is easier to gain if you’re an 8+ in the looks department.

*III.) PERSONALITY(GAME): 10% of your total SMV. *Your personality is the lowest factor of your total SMV but it’s still a factor to be considered. For the most part this is something that you have more control over than any other factor and is the easiest to maximize in the shortest period of time. What are the major traits of your personality that attract women the most:

A.) Confidence: Demonstrating you’ve fucked a thousand girls and that you’re preselected without actually saying it.
B.) Masculine Frame: Setting boundaries, knowing what you want when you want it and how or who it will be with:
C.) Social Calibration: Understanding certain scenarios, body language, tonality, etc to know when to take a girl to the next level(home, kiss, sex, etc).
D.) Flirtation and sexual escalation: know how to tease how to touch in a sensual manner to excite her.
E.) Tonality: Using the right tonality in whatever situation you’re in. It’s more important how you say something than the exact words you use.
F.) Body language: Open, wide, straight, mirroring, etc

Overall if you’re an 8+ in the looks department for the most part a majority of women will still ride your D all night even if you have a below average personality. Now if you have an extremely terrible personality or boarderline insane this may stop most women from having sex but even still a good amount will still fuck you even if you’re insane. If you’re below a 5 in the looks department there is no amount of personality that can generate her to desire you as you can’t negotiate attraction. Personality is just a cherry on top and this factor is more suitable for a long term relationship and is less important for attracting a women for sex. In the end personality can be a small cherry on top of your SMV and you may increase your overall SMV by a half point to a point if you max out the personality. The best I can see someone do is go from a 6.5 to a 7 SMV if you go from average personality to savant level. Now if you have a level 0 personality and somehow take it to a 10 then sure you can bring it up a point but in the real world that’s not going to happen to often. The biggest thing is the confidence which comes from experience. Once you know you know your SMV meets the bare minimum for a majority of women then you will have the confidence to continue to approach women that are on your level and continue to slay more and more women and you might even be able to slay women slightly above your level. Personality is the second best way to win over women better looking than yourself. I would guess you would require a personality/game level of 8-10 to consistently pull this off.



*SUMMARY: *

Your SMV is determined in order of importance by your looks, status and personality. Looks includes your face, hair, height, hair, frame and muscularity. Status includes your level of celebrity/followers you’ve acquired, and personality is the level of mastery you’ve achieved of the following traits which include confidence, social calibration, tonality, body language, and masculine frame. Your total SMV can differ based on your geographic location. Your SMV is mostly your looks however if you max out your status and you have average looks you can slay just like a person with 8+ looks but no status. If you max out your personality that can have a small improvement. If you’re below average in the looks department then neither status or personality can help you. If you’re a 4 in the looks but max out status and personality it will be near impossible to attract any female outside of perhaps an attention or gold digging whore or at best a land whale single mom. If you’re an 8+ in the looks then you can have a 0 status level with an average or even below average personality and still slay hundreds of attractive women (not including celebrity women).



In the end you don’t need any game or status if you’re an 8+ in the looks area. However, if you’re an 8+ it makes it extremely easy to get to that 9 status level to slay even more women at an easier level than before. If you’re below average in the looks department it’s over for you unless you can make the major changes necessary naturally or with surgery. If you’re below average in the looks category the most important thing you can do right now is find the major things that’s holding your overall looks rating down and attempt to improve that area either naturally or unnaturally as quickly as possible. If and when you get into the 6-7 range then you can either attempt to get to the 8+ range to slay or status and personality max to slay. If you’re above average in the looks department then status maxing is the best thing you can do and then you can status max and personality max to go to another level. The 6-7 range on the looks scale allows you to play on the field if you status max while in that range you become the star athlete on the field.



For long term partners all the factors above play a role but other factors will include masculine frame, and sexual game/dick size. However at this point in society there really is mostly negatives for long term relationships so hookup culture has spread like wildfire.


----------



## gamma (Jan 3, 2022)

Read every word


----------



## kingOfCrash (Jan 3, 2022)

This is a reasonable mindset. Good post.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Beastimmung (Jan 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> eye exercises for having that downward tilt towards your nose.


do you have a link to these excercises?


----------



## currylightskin (Jan 3, 2022)

Excellent guide


----------



## Prettyboy (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for the high effort thread OP

Caged at this tho


King Solomon said:


> raw vegan diet to change eye color


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 3, 2022)

Highly autistic as usual but a good thread nonetheless


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 3, 2022)

Some face-over-height shit again naaaaaaaaaah homie I've seen one face ever that overcomes height, and that's @knajjd. 

He doesn't work here anymore so I feel comfortable in saying he was a fucking fakecel and a rapist, but also he was like 14 so, while horrible, this is what I'm talking about when I say teenagers have impulse control problems.


----------



## Polo Return (Jan 3, 2022)

FrothySolutions said:


> Some face-over-height shit again naaaaaaaaaah homie I've seen one face ever that overcomes height, and that's @knajjd.
> 
> He doesn't work here anymore so I feel comfortable in saying he was a fucking fakecel and a rapist, but also he was like 14 so, while horrible, this is what I'm talking about when I say teenagers have impulse control problems.


Debating face vs. height grants you practically nothing.

Just maximize your height a lil bit with shoe lifts.
And maximize your face with skincare, low body fat etc.


----------



## Polo Return (Jan 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​
> This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.
> 
> 
> ...


Respect for the high-quality, high-effort thread.
I read every single word.
Bookmarked.


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 3, 2022)

gamma said:


> Read every word


I'm actually shocked, I was expecting the first 2-3 comments to be Didn't read, autistic and cope.


----------



## Real (Jan 4, 2022)

Cool good thread


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​
> This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.
> 
> 
> ...


Good guide but realistically for us infamous people to get to 6 plus status level is pretty much not gonna happen.
Even 5 status level for most of us is unlikely.
The NOrmIE StAtUs leVEl bAr Is FaR Lower ThAN We ThINK.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 5, 2022)

midface is absolutely, without a doubt, most important aspect of face.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 10, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​
> This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds autistic, but also useful and sensible, so thanks OP, I will bookmark this


----------



## MewingJBP (Jan 10, 2022)

autism dnrd


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Jan 10, 2022)

Having exactly 0 smv cause of 5'4 height doesnt make sense, that would mean those people would stay virginnforever, which is not true


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey Mods can u pin this??


----------



## VenomGT3 (Jan 11, 2022)

Don’t do nose pushing. I fucked up a nerve there and had random twitching on it for years.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Jan 13, 2022)

just do ur own thing and women will come your way


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 16, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Hey Mods can u pin this??


Is there a process to have your thread pinned or do we just hope the mods believe our thread is worthy of being pinned?


----------



## bladee (Jan 26, 2022)

nothing new to read here, could literally get this info now from 'quora/reddit' but they already made an entire website on this on how being mid/average face with height gets you more chances with chicks than being average height and god-tier face.

Either way, the percentages you distributed are so fucking off. For looks, face is literally 60-70% of importance, height/body is 30-40% percent, frame is 12.5%, hair is literally jack shit for importance max 12%, I wake up and go out and have whores throwing themselves at me cause I have bedhead with hair literally like the main character of Death note.

Lastly, I don't think women will screen you that hard on status or personality if your face/looks are already in the top percentiles of gene pools. Also money and status start mattering more as women get older than 25+


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Jan 26, 2022)

what women want in a men 
One white skin 
Two tall 
Treee 5psl minimum


----------



## MewMaxxing (Jan 27, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​


 Someone Pin this


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Jan 31, 2022)

Water thread tbh


----------



## Johnnybegood (Feb 28, 2022)

bladee said:


> nothing new to read here, could literally get this info now from 'quora/reddit' but they already made an entire website on this on how being mid/average face with height gets you more chances with chicks than being average height and god-tier face.
> 
> Either way, the percentages you distributed are so fucking off. For looks, face is literally 60-70% of importance, height/body is 30-40% percent, frame is 12.5%, hair is literally jack shit for importance max 12%, I wake up and go out and have whores throwing themselves at me cause I have bedhead with hair literally like the main character of Death note.
> 
> Lastly, I don't think women will screen you that hard on status or personality if your face/looks are already in the top percentiles of gene pools. Also money and status start mattering more as women get older than 25+


I know the body is important but honestly as long as you're not above 20% bf it's meaningless in day to day life.

I agree face is 60% of your SMV (provided you're not below a 5 because if you're below then it's game over) . Height is 25% (if you're below 5ft7 it's pretty much over really unless your face is 7+) and the rest is status/money/connections/social circle etc


----------



## Magical Apple (Mar 1, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​
> This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.
> 
> 
> ...


not a word


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

MewMaxxing said:


> Someone Pin this


I'm not sure they will ever pin any of my threads. I have a few on here with many people requesting for them to be pinned but so far no dice. Is there a chain of command we must go through to receive this reward? lol


----------



## CristianT (Mar 4, 2022)

In other words, clouds are blue.

Nothing new.


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 4, 2022)

Giving perentage importance’s is retarded it all works on a curve


----------



## chadsmith (Mar 5, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Giving perentage importance’s is retarded it all works on a curve


not just a curve, the key thing is percentile in X will influence perception Y. for example being taller will change positively change perception of the face. So in reality its a complex system of curves interacting with each other


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Mar 6, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​
> This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.
> 
> 
> ...


High IQ thread


----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 18, 2022)

followed; thx m8
yeah all you need is to be tall white built and handsome
its really easy; i call it just be TWBH


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 25, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> followed; thx m8
> yeah all you need is to be tall white built and handsome
> its really easy; i call it just be TWBH



I know I was lucky that my character naturally came this way (not the frame though). Even if you don't have this character chosen for you in this reality you can to a degree increase your height with surgery (around six inches), max your frame with lifting, and change your face phenotype with surgeries and even your skin color. Now the time and cost will vary depending on your specific needs but I would imagin this would cost anywhere from 100k-450k and take around 3-4 years to max out everything but hey it's possible.


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 25, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Hey Mods can u pin this??


That's not allowed here. Good threads are not allowed to be pinned only race wars and music.


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 25, 2022)

Eyelid exposure doesn’t matter
It’s actually ideal to have eyelid showing


----------



## Amexmaxx (Apr 1, 2022)

Have smv or over


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 1, 2022)

Amexmaxx said:


> Have smv or over


Agreed

If your character has poor genetics (4 or below in all categories) the best thing you can do would be to naturally max out everything as cheap as possible over a 2-3 year period. If that still hasn't worked then money max to surgery maxx. If still no luck then GEO maxx. If you still haven't had any luck then one must status maxx. Status maxx can help you slay even if you're mediocre looking.


Ideal character in this reality

White

Face: prettyboy/Eboy look so a good mixture of masculine and feminine traits but have a strong jawline hunter eyes (blue or green), solid ratios, thick dark eyebrows slightly slanted down (look more aggressive)

Height: 6'1"-6'2"

Frame: perfect 1.6 golden ratio

Muscularity: 8%-12% body fat with roughly 20 lbs of muscle from your skinniest version

Hair: Black or Brown hair with some style and thickness

Biological age (not chronological age): You look around 24-29 years of age so not your real age but how you look based off skin and hair appearance.

Skin: No acne, no noticable pores unless really close, no scars, no facial hair unless very well maintained and has good style, no wrinkles, smooth, no aging spots or sun damage, clear, etc.

Wealth: Not necessary but attracts gold diggers and sugar babbies if that's your thing (7 figure salary at least).

Status: Not necessary if you have all the above but women will now throw themselves at you if you reach A tier status (Celebrity, pro athlete, singer, or 10 mil plus subs on social media). This category takes the most work.


If you're not given this charicter when you spawn then kill off your character and respawn into another aka Buddhist or attempt to change your character as much as possible with the given technology of our time. Whatever it takes.


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 5, 2022)

Read every word & bookmarked 

@Gargantuan @Kingkellz @PapiMew BOB worthy?


----------



## ezio6 (Apr 5, 2022)

king solomon the slayer of concubines pussy, the ultimate heaten cucked betabuxxed maxer of the old testament, high iq post, bookmarked will read later


----------



## Deleted member 18824 (Apr 8, 2022)

I agree bro 100%. Getting height mogged is probably the most brutal type of mog.


----------



## XAE17 (Apr 8, 2022)

CristianT said:


> In other words, clouds are blue.
> 
> Nothing new.


clouds arent blue


----------



## Lihito (Apr 8, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> eye exercises for having that downward tilt towards your nose.
> 2.) Nose: nose exercises, nose pressing


what exercises do you do


----------



## coispet (Apr 8, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> do you have a link to these excercises?


??


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 13, 2022)

will read


----------



## Nerian (Apr 13, 2022)

Very good post

I completely agree that money doesn't attract women. There's a difference between genuine attraction and exchanging money for sexual favours. What we really want to know is what makes them attracted, ie. "makes the pussy wet". Money is however a powerful means to boost status if deployed correctly towards that purpose. Money can get you gold diggers but you must remember they are essentially just prostitutes who offer exclusivity. If that's what you want, go for it... but just know she's your prostitute, not your lover. I'm not knocking it as such. It is a viable option if you are lightspeed ugly but it's important not to delude yourself as to what the arrangement is.


----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 13, 2022)

FATmaxxing said:


> Getting height mogged


nope, getting dick mogged is much more brutal. i'm 7.3 x 5.7 and i mogged tf out of all the other sexual partners of the women i hook up with every week.

they would tell me how my cock would satisfy their pussy and break them, making them squirt in pleasure, and that their boyfriends have nothing in comparison

ALL the women i've been with think my cock is at least 8.5 inches, most think it's 9 inches+. women have no sense of size, so the mog only exponentiates.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Apr 14, 2022)

Most water post I’ve read in awhile I want my ten minutes back nigger


----------



## Detona (Apr 14, 2022)

This thread is one of the most blue-pilled copes I've ever read.

Blond hair is the most desired on men, black is least desired and most closely associated with incels. 


Chad is blond  for a reason. 









Danish firm exports baby blue eyes


At 5 foot 11, Arnt has straight, blond hair and blue eyes. He swims, runs, skis on water and snow, and works out. A law student, the 28-year-old...




www.seattletimes.com








While some think pursuing the fantasy of a perfect child smacks of eugenics, *Americans are finding ways to attempt to give birth to designer babies, whether through sperm from blond-haired, blue-eyed athletic Danes *or by taking ads out in Ivy League college newspapers looking for an egg donor with high SAT scores and varsity-team records.

The freedom to choose the kind of child one wants, as opposed to a child who perhaps more closely resembles oneself, could create “consumer eugenics,” said Jonathan Moreno, an endowed professor of biomedical ethics at the University of Virginia. *“We have cultural stereotypes. Blue eyes, light skin and height are valued. It would be a historic irony if we all ended up looking like that.”*



Arnt is one of 50 men from Denmark whose sperm sits in one of three metal vats in Manhattan, waiting for a couple or a single mother desperate for a baby. In this case, a Viking baby. The company, Scandinavian Cryobank, has been in business in Denmark for almost 20 years. It takes credit for 10,000 babies worldwide.

Two years ago, the company opened a New York office and began marketing Scandinavian sperm to infertility doctors and their patients with a sleek albeit controversial slogan: “Congratulations, it’s a Viking!” Another advertisement shows a blond, blue-eyed baby and talks about his ancestors who beat Columbus to North America. “You’d better build a strong crib,” the ad boasts.



https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/blue-eyed-sperm-boom-sees-imports-rise-3000-s3z8v5lfj


*“The vast majority of what we have and what we sell are the Caucasian blond-haired, blue-eyed donors,” Fredrik Andreasson, chief financial officer at the Seattle Sperm Bank, told The Wall Street Journal*


----------



## Darklord (Apr 14, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> nope, getting dick mogged is much more brutal. i'm 7.3 x 5.7 and i mogged tf out of all the other sexual partners of the women i hook up with every week.
> 
> they would tell me how my cock would satisfy their pussy and break them, making them squirt in pleasure, and that their boyfriends have nothing in comparison
> 
> ALL the women i've been with think my cock is at least 8.5 inches, most think it's 9 inches+. women have no sense of size, so the mog only exponentiates.


How many women's have you hooked up with ?


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks for the part on Muscle and Frame, I needed it so I can cope with my height


----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 17, 2022)

Darklord said:


> How many women's have you hooked up with


Every week since the start of this sem, sometimes we switch things up so maybe 15 this past 6 months


----------



## Darklord (Apr 19, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Every week since the start of this sem, sometimes we switch things up so maybe 15 this past 6 months


At 18 what is your bodycount


----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 19, 2022)

it's 25 at least
at least 10 were in their primes and I enjoyed how much they craved my cock in bed


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Apr 19, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> it's 25 at least
> at least 10 were in their primes and I enjoyed how much they craved my cock in bed


Fucking lol @ this ethnic fantasy


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 19, 2022)

too autistic


----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 20, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> Fucking lol @ this ethnic fantasy


U want pics? I don’t lie bitch


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Apr 20, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> U want pics? I don’t lie bitch


I want pics


----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 20, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> I want pics











Proof I have a 7 inch dick nonbonepressed


Here’s proof. I don’t have a ruler so here’s the 7.6 inch ti84 @gamma @RoundHouse@Chadeep @ricetrucel @alriodai @galego123 @germanlooks




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Apr 21, 2022)

What about mogger deep bass voice, does it have any influence on your smv?


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (May 5, 2022)

imagine putting all this effort to make a shitty guide


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (May 5, 2022)

Also it is not “Face>Height>Frame”
It is actually Face=Height=Frame 
They are all important 
Basically everything in your looks matters


----------



## Xangsane (May 10, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Agreed
> 
> If your character has poor genetics (4 or below in all categories) the best thing you can do would be to naturally max out everything as cheap as possible over a 2-3 year period. If that still hasn't worked then money max to surgery maxx. If still no luck then GEO maxx. If you still haven't had any luck then one must status maxx. Status maxx can help you slay even if you're mediocre looking.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... 

White  (Levantine) 
Face: prettyboy/Eboy look  so a good mixture of masculine and feminine traits but have a strong jawline  hunter eyes  (blue or green)  solid ratios  thick dark eyebrows  slightly slanted down (look more aggressive) 
Height: 6'1"-6'2"  (5'10, barely) 
Frame: perfect 1.6 golden ratio  (last time I measured this I was above 1.6)
Muscularity: 8%-12% body fat with roughly 20 lbs of muscle from your skinniest version  (with calipers I'm 15% but people here say I look more like 18%, I have a flat stomach with only very, very slightly visible abs now that Ramadan is over) 
Hair: Black or Brown hair with some style and thickness
Biological age (not chronological age): You look around 24-29 years of age so not your real age but how you look based off skin and hair appearance.  (I'm 24 and I get told I look 20)
Skin: No acne,  (just the odd pimple which I hide with mum's concealer) no noticable pores unless really close , no scars , no facial hair unless very well maintained and has good style  no wrinkles , smooth , no aging spots or sun damage , clear , etc.
Wealth: Not necessary but attracts gold diggers and sugar babbies if that's your thing (7 figure salary at least). 
Status: Not necessary if you have all the above but women will now throw themselves at you if you reach A tier status (Celebrity, pro athlete, singer, or 10 mil plus subs on social media). This category takes the most work.

About me:
https://looksmax.org/threads/how-would-you-describe-my-smv.496615/


----------



## King Solomon (May 10, 2022)

ezio6 said:


> king solomon the slayer of concubines pussy, the ultimate heaten cucked betabuxxed maxer of the old testament, high iq post, bookmarked will read later


Thank you exio6. I have another post in the works covering sexual transmutation. I was fighting for my life for the past month or so but I'm back to full health now and looking to make my once a month thread very soon.


----------



## Xangsane (May 10, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Thank you exio6. I have another post in the works covering sexual transmutation. I was fighting for my life for the past month or so but I'm back to full health now and looking to make my once a month thread very soon.


I hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (May 10, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> White  (Levantine)
> Face: prettyboy/Eboy look  so a good mixture of masculine and feminine traits but have a strong jawline  hunter eyes  (blue or green)  solid ratios  thick dark eyebrows  slightly slanted down (look more aggressive)
> ...


----------



## Xangsane (May 10, 2022)

TanZera said:


>


Yes?


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (May 10, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Yes?


mirin mogger


----------



## Xangsane (May 10, 2022)

TanZera said:


> mirin mogger


Thank you


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 2, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​
> This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool good thread ❗


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 24, 2022)

raw vegan diet to change eye color


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 25, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Agreed
> 
> If your character has poor genetics (4 or below in all categories) the best thing you can do would be to naturally max out everything as cheap as possible over a 2-3 year period. If that still hasn't worked then money max to surgery maxx. If still no luck then GEO maxx. If you still haven't had any luck then one must status maxx. Status maxx can help you slay even if you're mediocre looking.
> 
> ...


Imagine thinking the eboy look is ideal irl.


----------



## Magical Apple (Aug 15, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> ​
> This describes the main factors that women use to select men for sex. Some of these traits can crossover for long term partners but most of these traits are mostly women looking for a man to break her back. Now there are exceptions and variables that must be described for each factor or train since not everyone is the same but I’m mostly using the law of averages.
> 
> 
> ...


@BigJimsWornOutTires could you summarize?


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Dec 24, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> 49.9”


my shoulder width is 15 inches or so. Is this okay for 5'8'' 16M? what's this 49.9 shoulder width written in which unit? Inches or Cms?


----------



## NECK&VOICE (Dec 24, 2022)

NECK and TAN is everything


----------

